# Belsaw 9103 planer/molder...anyone know anything about these?



## Andrew Geiss (Oct 24, 2016)

I bought a Belsaw 9103 over the weekend off craigslist. It's in great shape from what I can tell. Got a pristine looking 3 HP dayton motor on it. It fires up on 220 great, but the problem I'm having is the cutterhead doesn't sit low enough to cut the wood. The rollers pull the wood through, but the cutterhead just doesn't make contact. It looks like there is a spring with a set screw on the rollers that help release tension? Is that were the problem lies or is there something else that I'd need to adjust?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had one like that years back, there is a crank that lets the table up and down. You can get a manual online for the machine. Something must be stopping the table from being raised or lowered. If all else fails, install a wooden sled on the table to get the lumber closer to the head.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*know anything?*

I own one. It makes a sound like a freight train, but it works great. Here's what I do know. The feed rollers are 1/4" below the cutter head. How do I know this? I made a 1 1/4" high spacer and slid it under the feed roller in the front. Then I made a spacer that would just slip under the cutter head a BDC, or the cutting position. That spacer turned out to be 1 1/2" high. There's your 1/4" difference.

I also measured from the top of the feed roller assembly to the bottom of the yoke that holds the cutterhead. That measurement is 1 7/8" more or less a 1/32". Photos to show you:


----------



## Constructicon (Sep 19, 2019)

Can I ask how you fixed this problem as I just recently purchased on & have the same issue. Haven’t been able to use it yet. Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Does yours have the hand crank sticking up or is it missing? If that is not the problem you may have to make a wooden sled to put on the table to get the wood up high enough. I never had that problem with mine.


----------



## Jalelujah (11 mo ago)

I was just given one of these by my neighbor. It's incredibly heavy, but it started right up, however I am having the same problem. Also, when I latch the lid down with that bar that's attached to the spring for the gear tension, one of the chains seem to slip off. I feel like it needs adjusting but the only manual I have found online wasn't very clear.


----------

